# Clausing 4914 Lathe



## JimG (Dec 16, 2015)

I just bought a Clausing 4914 lathe and I can not get the feed knob to engage in the
A position. It appears to move the gear but not far enough to engage the dogs in 
the the other gear. Has anyone had a similar experience and what do I need to do
to repair it.


----------

